# bmx leichter machen?!



## boncurry (22. Januar 2009)

sasen leutz ,..
ich wollt mein bmx leichter machen ,.. aber nicht iwie mit neuen parts etc.,..sondern mit irgendwelchen sachen die man wegschneiden kann ohne das die stabilität beieinträchtigt wird,..wisst ihr da was ?
also nich das ich iwann beim fahrn plötzlich auf nem gebrochenen rahmen sitz oda sowas ,.. also ihr versteht mich dek ich mal 

schon mal danke für eure ideen
mfg boncurry


----------



## qam (22. Januar 2009)

Also dadurch, dass du ja ohne Handgelenke fährst sparst du ja schonmal ordentlich Gewicht! Wenn du jetzt noch den ganzen Rahmen entfernst wird dein Bike natürlich noch viel leichter und da du dann keinen mehr hast kann er ja auch nicht mehr brechen! Hinterräder sind überbewertet, nimm das doch auch weg! Bau die Kurbel etc. ans Vorderrad dann hast du nurnoch ein Rad, nenn Lenker und was zum treten! Man steht ja sowieso immer beim fahren also stört der fehlende Sattel auch nicht! Das dürfte dann ziemlich leicht sein!

Mir würde nix einfallen was man entfernen könnte... aber ich hab ja auch keine Ahnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (22. Januar 2009)

wie ich bei einigen coolen szeneleuten feststellen konnte,bohrt man sich um die höchste trendyness + laitwaitness zu erlangen löcher in die felgen,sattelrohr,plastik vom sattel,pedale,lenker,unten in das rohr wo die kurbelachse durchgeht,steuerrohr,vorbau.
alles unnötige wird weggepfeilt an sattel oder klemme.hohlschrauben gibts auch noch.


----------



## heup (22. Januar 2009)

mann könnte  pivotal sättel von unten auffräsen(?) das würde ein paar gramm leichter sein  und man könnte den sattel weiter runter machen...sonst wie bei den flybikes felgen löcher reinbohren lenker kürzen(ist aber voll untrendy und'n scheiß fahrgefühl)

ich überleg nochmal ein augenblick und wenn mir nochwas einfällt poste ich es

edith(qam wird sich freuen): man könnte den bezug vom sattel ziehen...(ist da schaumstoff under???)und die sattelstange durchlöchern

edith²: manno warum ist stirni mir zuvor gekommen???


----------



## qam (22. Januar 2009)

Edith ist nun deine beste Freundin!


----------



## Stirni (22. Januar 2009)

weil ich fix wie ein fuchs bin.

wieso kriegt man vom gekürzten lenker ein scheiß fahrgefühl ? ich hasse alles über 24,5"


----------



## qam (22. Januar 2009)

Pass dich bitte an sein Fahrgefühl an? Alle müssen das selbe Fahrgefühl haben!


----------



## Stirni (22. Januar 2009)

ich werde deinen rat in betracht ziehen und gucken,ob ich von meiner sattelstütze soviel wegkürzen kann,dass ich es an den lenker dranschweiße und auf die vorgschriebenen >28"
breite komme


----------



## qam (22. Januar 2009)

Warum kauft ihr euch eigentlich nicht gleich Trial-Bikes?


----------



## heup (22. Januar 2009)

also...der lenker von meinem besten kumpel ist so gekürzt, das gerade mal 5-6cm griff und der bremshebel raufpassen....ist derbe gekürzt und des ist ein scheiß fahrgefühl...(MEINE minung)
so habe ich erfahrungen mit gekürzten lenkern gemacht...


----------



## qam (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hab gehört man kann auch soviel entfernen, dass noch mehr Platz bleibt und es immer noch angenehm ist... korrigiert mich wenn ich da was falsches gehört hab... Gerücht und so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (22. Januar 2009)

man munkelt


----------



## lennarth (22. Januar 2009)

ich habe gehört,dass leute voll schei ße sind die threads ums gewicht aufmachen wenn auf der selben seite(!) noch einer ist,der ein ähnliches thema behandelt,und man dort hinein schreiben könnte,was man wissen will.ich weiß aber nicht,ob das nur ein gerücht ist.


----------



## RISE (22. Januar 2009)

Wenn du kein Geld ausgeben willst, dann halt dich am besten an Stirnis Tipps. Ansonsten halt das übliche: Reifen, Laufräder, etc. 
Wenn du Lenker, Achsen, Gabelschaft, Sattelstütze etc. kürzt, wird das aber auch keinen weltbewegenden Unterschied machen.


----------



## RISE (22. Januar 2009)

Wenn du kein Geld ausgeben willst, dann halt dich am besten an Stirnis Tipps. Ansonsten halt das übliche: Reifen, Laufräder, etc. 
Wenn du Lenker, Achsen, Gabelschaft, Sattelstütze etc. kürzt, wird das aber auch keinen weltbewegenden Unterschied machen.


----------



## qam (22. Januar 2009)

Irgendwas läuft hier gewaltig schief... jeder zweite Post sollte von mir sein!


----------



## lennarth (22. Januar 2009)

gleich das am besten einfach dadurch aus,dass du 13 posts hintereinander klatschst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (23. Januar 2009)

Wie soll ich Heup dann noch damit flamen, das er Edith nicht kennt?
Nein, ich muss meine Vorbild-Funktion erfüllen damit der Junge auch was lernt!


----------



## RISE (23. Januar 2009)

Ich flame euch alle erstmal, weil hier eh nichts passiert. Oh es frontet mich selbst.


----------

